# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Spirit of Tasmania

## xidianakis

ΕΝΑ SUPERFAST ΣΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ... Η SPIRIT OF TASMANIA ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΕΛΒΟΥΡΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ HOBART..

http://www.spiritoftasmania.com.au/


ο,τι παραλλαγη και να του κανουν, θυμιζει κατι απο Ελλαδα

1.jpg

το λογοτυπο της εταιριας

2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ως γνωστον ειναι το αγαπημενο superfast iv που τον 06/2002 μετονομαστηκε σε spirit of tasmanian Ι
Spirit0fTasmania-I-02jb.jpg

αντιστηχα το αδερφακι του,το superfast III τον ιδιο μηνα και χρονια μετονομαστηκε σε spirit of tasmanian II
spirit_of_tasmania_II_1998_2.jpg 

και ακολουθησε το πολυαγαπημενο και απιστευτο για την εποχη του superfast II που τον 9/2003 μετονομαστηκε σε spirit of tasmanian iii
Spirit%20of%20Tasmania%20III.jpg 

και ακολουθως τον 09/2006 πουληθηκε στην corsica-sardinia ferries kai μετονομαστηκε σε mega express four
mega_express_four_at 09.2006.jpg

πηγη:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/superfast_ferries.htm

----------


## Tsikalos

Θες γιατί το χαμε συνηθίσει το κ΄κκινο πάει ωραία σε αυτά τα καράβια.
ΜΕ το κίτρινο δεν πείθει...

----------


## ιθακη

εγω το ειχα πει...,μαζι με τον μοναδικο στολο της τοτε stritzis line,ηταν οι δυο ομορφοτεροι στολοι

----------

